# Eatery reopening in Wellston



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I just drove past the Lumberjack Lodge and Restaurant on Seaman Rd in Wellston.
It's been vacant and for sale for quite a while, but the lot was full of various work and delivery trucks.

New sign says opening April 1st, restaurant 7 days from 6 am til 2 pm.
$49.00 a night. Didn't see a phone number posted.

Never ate or stayed there myself, but for those who are intereseted, this is FYI.

Wellston's growing again, new Dollar General and all. 

Now if they could get can someone interested in the Wellston Inn and the buck pole...


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, thats good to know.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Very cool, my in-laws have a cabin over on Stronach Dam Rd. We'll have to go over there this spring and check it out. Did I read your post right that the restraunt will only be open till 2pm.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

This is good news. I used to eat there all the time for breakfast.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

outdooralex said:


> Very cool, my in-laws have a cabin over on Stronach Dam Rd. We'll have to go over there this spring and check it out. Did I read your post right that the restraunt will only be open till 2pm.


That's what it says now, 2 pm.

Went by again from the other direction, Phone is on the other side: (231) 848 7555.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

great to hear there open..ate there a few times..food wasnt bad,but the locals and the talk in there made up for anything wrong with the food...nice to see the town growing..


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

The bank spent a lot of money cleaning up the Wellston Inn and I heard that it may be opening under new ownership in the near future. We need more choices. lol


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> The bank spent a lot of money cleaning up the Wellston Inn and I heard that it may be opening under new ownership in the near future. We need more choices. lol


Haven't seen activity there this winter, pretty weedy and over grown...
The "For Sale" sign is now blank however...thought maybe the wind blew the letters off, :lol:


----------



## peroge (Sep 28, 2008)

Ate there a number of times when wife and I were in the area trout fishing.Had great breakfast.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Must be a few new Fischer's back in town if new businesses are opening up. Virtually every business
in Wellston is owned by a Fischer, or Fischer relative.:lol:


----------



## big blu (Feb 24, 2010)

bucko12pt said:


> Must be a few new Fischer's back in town if new businesses are opening up. Virtually every business
> in Wellston is owned by a Fischer, or Fischer relative.:lol:


That's funny! I grew up in Wellston and yeah, the Fischers owned half the town 30 years ago too!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

big blu said:


> That's funny! I grew up in Wellston and yeah, the Fischers owned half the town 30 years ago too!


Mark Fischer owns two busiesses that are related and employs the most people, but not nearly half the businesses.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> Mark Fischer owns two busiesses that are related and employs the most people, but not nearly half the businesses.


I was being a little facetious, but there is Wellston Propane, Fischer Excavating, Dublin Store and The Corner Store at Garlets Corner are all Fischer owned.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

What? No Chinese? :lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The corner express at garlets corner was sold about 3yrs ago to some guys from India.But the fischer family still owens the others.The Wellston Inn is looking pretty rough,it would be great if it would open again.I just dont think we have enough tourist year round to keep 6 restaurants going.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

If it's any better than the irons café (with their live "entertainment" lol) I'll drive the extra 10 min. To eat there.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Don't forget the Fudge store in Dublin. I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Its nice to hear that there are opening back up...I agree with Doc, back in the day, the breakfasts there were the Bomb!


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Splitshot said:


> The bank spent a lot of money cleaning up the Wellston Inn and I heard that it may be opening under new ownership in the near future. We need more choices. lol


I use to go to the Wellston Inn often back when Mike and Trish ran it a few years ago. After they left I never stepped into that place again. But I will say when Mike and Trish ran it there Ham and Cheese omlettes and there Grilled Cinnamon Rolls were the best that I ever had!!!!:corkysm55:corkysm55
So when they left they started Fish Tales Cafe in Onekama and I have been up there a couple times now. (Just for the breakfast) and it tastes just as good as it did back they were running the Wellston. They were great people and I hated to see them move on, but I ocasionally make the extra drive north to stop and say hi, and fill up on Cinnamon Rolls!!:lol::lol:. It was good stuff!


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

big blu said:


> That's funny! I grew up in Wellston and yeah, the Fischers owned half the town 30 years ago too!


If it hadn't been for the Fishers when I lived there, we wouldnt have had a little league team. They made up a large portion of it. 

It was sad when the Wellston Inn closed. Mike and Trish were doing a great job there. Spoke with Trish at her new restaurant Fish Tales in Onekama a while ago. Not sure if she is still involved there or not. She was going back to school to become a nurse. 
Jim


----------



## TSG (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad to hear that the Lumberjack is opening back up. They used to have pretty good breakfast. I wonder who bought it??


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

X3 for Mike and Trish. Food was great, they were cool to chat, fish or ride with and the cabins weren't too bad either. If you just needed a place to sleep and a shower a room upstairs always worked well (and cheap too). 

It sure would be nice if someone could make a year round go at it again. I love the area but there a times when a bit more food choices would be nice.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

The Dam Site has re-opened up in Brethren as well. It's now called 'tracks'. It's a really clean place with a good beer selection. I think it's a little too nice of a place and spooks off the locals.


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

I was up there a couple weeks ago. No place open to eat in wellston but a local told me tracks in brethern was open. I made the drive over and and got the special. I would recommend this restaurant.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Splitshot and I would know Lumberjacks as The Sportsman's Lodge, but that was a long time ago....:lol:

By the way Fish Tales in Onekama have the very best pancakes of any restaurant that I go to.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice to see any new business up North.....nobody mentioned the Kozy Kitchen, was always my favorite spot..........still open?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> Nice to see any new business up North.....nobody mentioned the Kozy Kitchen, was always my favorite spot..........still open?


Still open and jam packed early morn.
Takes forever for service and the help can't add...got shafted on bill twice in a row now...had to correct at register...more wasted time.

Wellston Hardware/gas station on the corner has good breakfast sandwiches if in a hurry.

The motel next to M55 market has a great corned beef sandwich, also good biscuits and gravy, as does Granny's in Dublin.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> The Dam Site has re-opened up in Brethren as well. It's now called 'tracks'. It's a really clean place with a good beer selection. I think it's a little too nice of a place and spooks off the locals.


Yes, very good sandwiches though it is a little pricey in comparison to a typical local tavern, all that knotty pine remodeling and paving wasn't cheap. Plenty of room for trailers to park is a plus.

Don't forget Zeppies pizza right in Brethren, 5 pound pizza under $20.00 and good subs.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Haven't been a fan of Zeppi's since high school. From 2001-2007 I think I've only been there three times, all three times it was so smokey from all the cig smoking that I couldn't stand it. 

Not sure how it's doing now since those few locals can't sit in there and smoke all day now. Might be better...but when I need pizza, I either make it myself or get it from Big Als in Manistee. 

My coworkers parents use to own a pizzaria when he was in college and he gave me a dang good crust recipe. So in the last year I've only purchased a couple of pizzas. Otherwise my wife and I keep a good stockpile of high gluten flour and mozzarella. Venison burger pizzas are the bomb!!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> was so smokey from all the cig smoking that I couldn't stand it.


Yeah, that's a big reason I've never visited a lot of the "local" mom and pops eateries, the smoke. I don't care if people smoke, but I always hated going into eat, and taking a drag of my sleeve when I walk out... :barf:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Whit,

The original name was "The Hunters Lodge". I think they got politically correct and changed it to the Sportsmen's Lodge, but I forget. lol

Jim, 

I thought they closed the restruant next to M55 market in the motel but I know someone was thinking of opening it up again. I'll find out tomorrow as I play poker with the owner on Sunday night.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> Whit,
> 
> The original name was "The Hunters Lodge". I think they got politically correct and changed it to the Sportsmen's Lodge, but I forget. lol
> 
> ...


We ate or got take out a couple times in October/November when I took Salmon fishing buds out to eat, hadn't noticed they closed since then, maybe for the winter? Always seemed like good numbers of diners.

PS, Know when to hold'em, know when to fold'em...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I heard the old stockade bar was bought and is going to be opening soon.They are remoldeling it right now.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I had a cabin off Peacock (just outside Dublin) from 88 until a few years ago. I don't remember the Lumberjack. Is this what was the Vagabond for quite a few years?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

TK81 said:


> I had a cabin off Peacock (just outside Dublin) from 88 until a few years ago. I don't remember the Lumberjack. Is this what was the Vagabond for quite a few years?


Brown buildings/cabins on NE corner of Pine Lake Rd and Seaman Rd


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep the old Vagabond.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> I heard the old stockade bar was bought and is going to be opening soon.They are remoldeling it right now.


I've been hearing that for years. It was supposed to be a strip joint about 5 years ago.

My dad used to take to the ol Stockade when I was a kid. They had this old arcade shooting game I'd play all the time. 

I was much too young to remember, but my parents said that the Stockade had the best wet burritos anywhere...they still reminisce about those burritos on occasion.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Roger that Doc, great Burritos. By the way, the motel restaurant opens May 1st maybe a little sooner.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> Roger that Doc, great Burritos. By the way, the motel restaurant opens May 1st maybe a little sooner.


SS: Any luck at Poker?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ray, yes I do remember the Hunters Lodge name, but that was a LONG time ago. :lol:


----------



## ajax (Dec 10, 2006)

I remember a place west of Pappy's B&T that had flapjacks the size of manhole covers. I think they were made mostly out of sawdust. Is that the Kozy Kitchen? We'd eat breakfast there after the water came up at Tippy, then head back down to the Rockpile or Sawdust when it dropped in the afternoon. When the sun vanished and the fun went with it, we'd head up to the Stockade for burritos and snakebite remedy. Although we never did run into any dangerous serpents up there, we were sure prepared in the event.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Had breakfast there Saturday.
Partially disapointed.

My test of a breakfast is a restaurant's biscuits and gravy.
That was outstanding...BIG serving, plenty of meat, a bit of crunch to the biscuits without being soggy, no too heavily spiced...very good.

For the wife: Normally eggs and sausage can't get screwed up, but the wife's toast was hard as a rock...although the home made jelly was good...

The real disappointment was time.
There were only 2 tables ahead of us when we arrived, 5 other people.
It was late morning after our trash dump, around 11:10 am.
It took 35 to minutes from order to being served.
We weren't in a hurry so no matter.
It did cause me to think about that 6:00 am fishing trip breakfast...with more than a late morning crowd.
For any early morning fishermen wanting to get to the boat launch and be first to the good holes...Get a biscuit or muffin sandwich from the Wellston hardware/gas station...


----------

